# Abandoned Abode



## Kiron Kid (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## DigitalScape (Aug 25, 2009)

I like the B&W treatment on this. I think you can crop the image from the bottom a bit - about 1/4 to 1/3 of the grass area (the bottom portion is not adding to the image), and this also gets the horizon off from center of the frame.


----------



## Kiron Kid (Aug 25, 2009)

DigitalScape said:


> I like the B&W treatment on this. I think you can crop the image from the bottom a bit - about 1/4 to 1/3 of the grass area (the bottom portion is not adding to the image), and this also gets the horizon off from center of the frame.


 
Thanks. I considered cropping in camera, but wanted to show the desolation around this old home. Shot it on Kodak HIE B/W Infrared film. Straigtht scan from negative. 

Thanks


----------

